# New Red



## savagesage (Sep 30, 2013)

I now have a new red tegu named Dixie Rose, she is still flighty, and has bitten my gf once, but seems to be settling in nicely. she eats two mouse pinkies every other day and a tegu meatball( ground turkey, hardboiled egg, papaya all ground up in a paste and frozen in balls) every other day, as well as crickets and waxworms. I plan on getting her some salmon fillet to eat and some silkworms and hornworms for her. Im currently attempting to breed roaches so hopefully those will be on the menu too. I cant wait to see her full grown, at which point she will have a mate.


----------



## Josh (Oct 18, 2013)

Be sure to keep us updated on your little Dixie Rose. I'd love to see some photos of her, too!


----------

